# YGL - Yilgarn Gold



## moneymajix (20 June 2007)

Presentation on 7 June

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070607/pdf/312v23p0ndllvc.pdf



Today's ann. re capital raising
Placement with sophisticated and professional investors at 17c

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20070620/pdf/3130vz69lv5k4n.pdf



Share price has recently been 24c. Currently 20.5c.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (20 June 2007)

AH hah i wonder who was gonna start this one i thought about but oh well, i put it in potential breakouts a while back, bought these at 9.8 cents after a recommendation. Their joint venture with NIDO (NDO) help push their price to where it is me thinks. Hopefully theyll strike some texas tea and then its anyones guess.  Good luck


----------



## moneymajix (20 June 2007)

Mr Big

Got in at a higher price than you. 
This one might be what one calls a dark horse.

Close of 20.5c.


----------



## moneymajix (22 June 2007)

Closed at 23c today. 

Up 0.02c
(9.524%)


I think this might the ath for a close.

Can anyone confirm?


----------



## moneymajix (25 June 2007)

Well it was a nice day for YGL.

Closed on a closing high and all time high of 25c.

That is up 2c or 8.696%.

I will start to keep of volume too - 3,058,190


----------



## moneymajix (26 June 2007)

Well, these are popular.

New highs today.

Currently 26c.

Would be great if someone could post a chart!


----------



## moneymajix (26 June 2007)

Close of 27c 

Closed on a closing high. 

This is the all time high. 

Volume - 5,156,504 (yesterday's vol. - 3,058,190)

I would have to say, people seem keen to get hold of these.

Any thoughts?


----------



## moneymajix (28 June 2007)

YGL on Boardroom Radio on 22 June with MD, Mr Paul Fry.

Update and Capital Raising.


Just noticed it.


www.brr.com.au


----------



## moneymajix (4 July 2007)

Ann. on 3 July that IMC Resources P/L had become a substantial holder


http://www.imcgroup.info/en-SG/index.asp


----------



## moneymajix (24 July 2007)

Share price has been recovering of late.

26c, up over 13% today.

Obviously not much interest on this forum.

Nuthin else to report.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (25 July 2007)

Still hangin on to my little bundle,Lookin pretty thin on the sell side , Hopefully there is an announcement about texas tea jv with nido


----------



## moneymajix (26 July 2007)

28c

Up nearly 10%

This might be an all time high?

Maybe someone can confirm?


Oil prices headed higher is good news for all oil cos.


Also, oppies up 15%.
Very few available too.


LOL.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (26 July 2007)

Yes this is all time high, Correct
Short term resistance looked like 27 
A Close above this would be nice


----------



## BIG BWACULL (9 August 2007)

Announcment out on this beautiful sunny morning 9th August 
*Yilgarn Expands International Operations*



> Yilgarn is pleased to announce that it has entered into an Area of Mutual Interest (“AMI”) Agreement with Alp Energy gmbh, an Austrian based private oil and gas company, to acquire oil and gas opportunities in Romania and Tunisia. These AMI’s allow the Parties to pool their respective resources in the search, evaluation and acquisition of high value projects in these countries. A variety of projects including production, rejuvenation, development, near field exploration and frontier exploration are to be considered by the Parties. The participating and paying interests in the AMI’s are as follows: Tunisia Romania Yilgarn - paying interest 75% 100% - participating interest 75% 66.67% Alp Energy - paying interest 25% 0% - participating interest 25% 33.33% Once the parties have incurred expenditures in aggregate 1 million euros (A$1.6 million) on the Romanian AMI, Yilgarn’s paying interest reduces to 66.67%, i.e. its participating interest.


----------



## moneymajix (10 August 2007)

JV partner in the Phillipines, NDO, goes up nearly 10% and cops a speeding ticket.


YGL share price drop.

Nido notes new information after shares jump 
19:31, Friday, August 10, 2007 


Sydney - Friday - August 10: (RWE Australian Business News) - 
Nido Petroleum Ltd (ASX:NDO) has responded to an ASX query over a rise 
in its shares from 27c yesterday to 33c today (34c at close). 
The company noted its most recent announcements, namely its June 
quarter report, and its presentation to the Merrill Lynch Conference on 
the Philippines, included the following new information: 
a. The anticipated arrival on site of the rig Energy Searcher in 
mid-September for the Galoc oilfield development. 
b. The expansion of the company's seismic operations in Service 
Contract 58 to 661 sq km of 3D seismic and 1928km of 2D seismic. 
c. The acceleration and increase of a 2D seismic program in 
Service Contract 63 to 3165km in the third quarter of 2007. 
d. The entry into sub-phase 3 of Service Contract 54, which 
carries a well commitment due before February 2009. 
ENDS


----------



## Lachlan6 (13 August 2007)

Moneymagix, you have been a quiet achiever on this stock and I am surprised it has not received more attention by fellow ASF members. Personally I like YGL and am waiting for a breakout of the above resistance to get on board. I am being really selective at the moment (due to state of the market) and have placed no new longs (apart from scaling in) in over two weeks, but YGL is looking good today. Will need to break it pretty convincingly (like 29c or more) before I initiate a new position however. Well supported also by OBV.


----------



## moneymajix (13 August 2007)

Hi Lachlan

Yep. I have noticed sometimes it is quiet before the storm!




Anyway, this one looked like going up today based on the NDO action on Friday.

This morning up 12.000% to 28c is nice. 

Could go to 30-31c in the near future, imo.




Thanks for posting the chart. LOL.


----------



## moneymajix (23 August 2007)

Price check

22c, up over 12%



It's partner in the Phillipines is NDO (mentioned previously) is also up 17.778% to 26.5c.


----------



## moneymajix (19 September 2007)

This stock has had a name change to Kairiki Energy Limited, KIK

UP 10% to 22c

Its partner in the Phillipines is up to 28.5c, 
Large order of 900,000 shares just went throught at a cost of over 1/4 million bucks.


----------



## BIG BWACULL (19 September 2007)

moneymajix said:


> This stock has had a name change to Kairiki Energy Limited, KIK
> 
> UP 10% to 22c
> 
> ...



Yes Have already started thread under KIK  You can start posting there if you like Bye bye Gold hello texas tea


----------

